# Mill Grinder suggestion



## pushok2018 (Jul 28, 2020)

Well... This is not exactly about bread or grain grinding but rather about egg shell grinding. We have to grind egg shell to produce some calcium as a supplement  to feed our dogs and we were somewhat successful for about 4 years. We ordered this mill from Amazon 4 years ago and it was in a "working" mode once every two month for 3 min each time only. Eventually the machine (750 g cappasity) stopped working and we had to order another (1000 g. capacity) one from Amazon. This new mill didn't pass the test and was stopping every 5 seconds while we were grinding eggshells so eventually we gave up and send it back. No, we never overloaded the meal with shell and instead we loaded it with just a half of allowable capacity.
My question to all of you, who may have some experience with grinding egg shell: what mill you would consider as a good, reliable device.
Thank you to all in advance....


----------



## boykjo (Jul 28, 2020)

I haven't milled egg shells but I'm sure a small cheap coffee grinder will do the trick.
I have a Mr coffee grinder and it works great and is built to last



Boykjo


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you, boykjo.... Coffee grinder or food processor won't work because those devices grind and chop producing coarse product which won't be absorbed by dog's digestive system. I need to get a powder from eggshell. Literally eggshell flour, which I was able to get using old mill. I would by calcium for dogs online but I don't really trust commercial products for dogs...


----------



## boykjo (Jul 29, 2020)

This is what I have and it will turn stuff into a powder. If it doesn't get all the eggshells to powder form you can sift them out to regulate the particle size. The video shows it grinding eggshells into a powder. Maybe not fine enough what your looking for. You can take it from the grinder to a mortar and pestle and get it to your liking.
For $18 I would give it a try. You can always return it if it doesn't work.






Boykjo


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 29, 2020)

I use the Magic Bullet to grind spices for sausage . It will grind to a powder . I have the complete set , but you can get the basic set for around 30 bucks . I see them at Goodwill from time to time . 
I have the original , but they still make it .


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 29, 2020)

boykjo said:


> This is what I have and it will turn stuff into a powder.


I have KRUPS coffee grinder (to grind spices) and tried to make eggshell powder using it - not even close to the powder consistency.... It grinds shell into very small practicals but not to powder... I'll try Mr.Coffee grinder but still not very optimistic with the final result.


chopsaw said:


> I use the Magic Bullet to grind spices for sausage


Thank you, chopsaw. I grind my spices using KRUPS coffee grinder and it does the job well. I tried it to grind eggshell but with now success.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 29, 2020)

Make sure your egg shells are rinsed and dried before grinding.

Boykjo


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 29, 2020)

boykjo said:


> Make sure your egg shells are rinsed and dried before grinding.


Oh, absolutely! Everything is washed, rinsed and boiled for 15 minutes. Then dried in the oven... and in the garage till they are completely dry.


----------



## CheapSmoker (Sep 27, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but I was looking at the kitchenaid attachment one. Supposed to work pretty good. I was looking to make my own flour. Did you end up finding anything?


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 28, 2020)

I just pull a trigger and ordered  The WonderMill grain mill  from Amazon a week ago. We just received it but didn't have a chance to test it.... Pretty price ($300) but has great reviews. I will post when it tested somewhere this or next week.


----------

